# Ocean Lakes (sc)



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Anyone headed to Ocean Lakes Easter week? If so let us know what spot you got and we'll swing by! We are going to be staying right at the pool entrance


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We'll be at the Myrtle Beach Travel park that week!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim sunny


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Very interesting!

Stay tuned...........


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

We were there that same week last year. Stayed on site 2193 (beach front) for 9 days and loved it!!! We are thinking about going again this year, but havent firmed up our plans yet. The rest of my family goes the same time, and stay at a local hotel.

We may see you there!

Alan


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow! we stayed at ocean lakes last spring. The site (56) we had was caddy corner from the pool. Big mistake!








As a golfer I have never seen so many golf carts in one place in my life.

The site was cool in that we saw lots of golf cart wrecks.

Your kids need to be very careful if the walk or ride bikes.

The rules say only licensed drivers can drive a golf cart. Trust me the rules are not enforced.

Pirateland for us this year.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi
We are at Myrtle Beach Travel Park....but checking in on the 14 and out around the 21 or so....
Sharon


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Hadn't been in years but I agree on the golf carts. We were tent camping back then and they ran them things all night with kids screaming and hollering. And people say it's noisy camping at the racetrack.


----------

